# Urgent Care Coding 99051 and S9088



## QuadRider (May 7, 2013)

I do Urgent Care physician coding and I was asked to research whether we can bill either of these 2 codes in addition to the 99201-99215.  Is there anyone out there that uses either/both of these codes?
Angie


----------



## Ravikirann (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

We can use S9088 with 99051.The code S9088- we can use to denote the service rendered in urgent care facility.
99051-is after hour code have to use when the services rendered to the patient  in other than usual working hour .

I think the ,medicare and medicaid will not pay for theses both code.

Thanks


----------



## QuadRider (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response.  I believe this is accurate too.
Angie


----------



## mrsjkent82 (Jul 8, 2013)

I code for an Urgent Care facility and we are opened on the weekends as well as after 5pm during the week.  Can I still use code 99051?


----------

